# Fragen: Videos mit VirtualDub zusammenfügen; FPS ändern...



## kleina_rabauke (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute^^

Bin ein kompletter Newbie in Sachen Filmbearbeitung, habe daher ein paar spezielle Fragen...

Bin momentan dabei, 2videos (*.avi-dateien) mit verschiedenen FPS zusammenzustellen. Für einen totalen Amatuer/anfänger bin ich schon relativ weit, habe denke ich die richtige Software gewählt und mir in wenigen Stunden das erste Basiswissen angeeignet...

1. Problem: mit virtual dub dauert es bei mir über 16 Std. um ein Video mit 3:40 Spielzeit von 30.000 FPS in eine andere Framerate umzuwandeln...ist das normal? oder wäre es sinnvoller, das Video vorher zu komprimieren(=Quali-verlust *Schnief* ;allerdings: mein Film ist @mom 3,7GB groß bei 3:40 Dauer, was laut VD die Quali-stufe "normal" sein soll!)
in einem Forum habe ich gelesen, dass soll mit diesem Prog in gut 10 min möglich sein...

2. Frage: wenn ich nun die FPS ändere, wie genau kann ich dann wieder die geschwindigkeit des Videos so verändern, dass ich dann mit der geänderten Framerate die gleiche Spieldauer wie vorher habe? (hab ca. 15 min gegoogelt, es soll angebleich gehn stand da iwo, aber ich weiß bis getz nich wie)

3. Frage: Wenn ich das Video später uploaden will (bei viddler oder so; möchte nicht auf die bekannten "low-quality" seiten wie youtube oder myvideo gehen xD), wie komprimiere ich mit VD die datei am besten? Ausdrücklich nachträglich, da ich die hoch qualitative Version auf der Festplatte behalten möchte! Kann man die Pixel hxb vl iwo vorgeben (verkleinern, da sowieso inet version) für das output video? möchte den Qualitätsverlust soweit es geht gering halten (wenn ich mir bei youtube videos angugge kann ich nur den kopf schütteln über die quali).

Zusatzfrage: hat vl jemand erfahrung mit virtualdubmod? lohnt es sich, VD damit zu erweitern? welche zusatzoptionen hat man, ausser dass man andere formate öffnen kann?

Hilfe wäre echt nett^^


----------



## kleina_rabauke (6. Februar 2008)

habe selbst einigermaßen rausgefunden wie das geht...habe unter Filters>resize die fps und die bildrössen angepasst (zu 640x400).
Allerdings spielt keinermeiner mediaplayer das video ab, sobald ich ton /hintergrundmusik) hinzufüge:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...audioquelle-beim-aendern-der-bildgroesse.html

wenn ich bei der bearbeitung was falsch gemacht habe, dann postet es bitte hier....
und wer weiß, wie ich den ton reinkriege kann mir in dem andern thread weiterhelfen...

oder sollte ich das ganze mal mit dem divx converter neu machen...? das wurde mir in nem anderen forum empfohlen...


----------

